# Found nestling/fledgling Peaceful Dove.



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello all, I'm from Malaysia and I found this small Peaceful Dove in a parking lot(no idea how it got there) and since I was afraid that a car might just run over it, I brought it home.

Here's the thing, I'm not sure if this specimen I have is a nestling or a fledgling. I've tried feeding it cat biscuits soaked in water by holding the mushy biscuit by its bill/beak and the bird will sorta lick and nibble it but doesn't really show much interest otherwise(example of hand-feed). Alternatively, I bought some bird seeds at a local pet shop and grounded it into fine powder and scattered it beside the bird(example of letting it find the food on its own). It pecked at the powder a few times and that was it.

So my question is, is this bird capable of eating from the ground itself or must I still hand-feed it? Judging by its age(as stated above I'm not sure if it's a nestling or a fledgling). Regardless of hand-feed or self-feed, it doesn't really show much interest so I'm kinda at a lost when it comes to feeding. 

On a side note, it does drink water so water wouldn't be a concern. Also, for what it's worth, the bird doesn't move around much. I keep it in a shoe box and the most it'll do is hop onto the edges of the shoe box and sit there. It has also fluttered for a bit away from the shoe box. Other than that, it pretty much sits in the same spot.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

I'm not famliar with this dove, but as it is basically a seed eater, I'd suggest much the same as for other baby doves initially. If you hand feed with tiny bits of soaked cat biscuit, you need to gently open the little one's beak and push the pieces into its mouth towards the back right hand side (the bird's right, not yours). Baby beaks are not as hardened as an adult, so care should be taken. 

If it is getting to the point where it 'should' normally be eating seeds, this can be tested out by offering it tiny, complete seed in a little pile or scattered round it - or, by offering them in your hand.

They fledge at just under 3 weeks old from what my encyclopedia of pigeons and doves says, and your pics show it is quite well feathered, so should be close to fledging if it is trying its wings out.

Not knowing these, I presume this is the peaceful dove which is also called the zebra dove? Seems to be another peaceful dove which is found in Australia and New Guinea 

Zebra doves are also found as pets in the UK and elsewhere, I believe, so hopefully someone may know more about them.

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If she is not yet drinking on her own...you can very gently guide her Beak into a comfortable height Bowl of Water...have the Water be close to body temperature. She is young and likely not very experienced yet in eatinf and drinking on her own.


Post some images of the poops and urates?

Also, how many in how many hours so far?



Phil
Lv


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi. Thanks for the replies.

I'm not entirely sure if this Peaceful Dove is the same as the Zebra Dove. However, a google search of 'Peaceful Doves' brought me to pictures similar to the adults I see here in my country.

The poop/urates(not sure how the two differ) are yellowish in color, kinda watery with one string of black(poop I suppose).

It has been pooping fine. approximately once every couple of hours.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi liette, 



Here anyway, 'yellow' tint or color of Urates is usually noted as being a sign of a Trichomona infection-illness...sometimes called 'Canker' when visible in the Throat, but it does not always have a visible component.

If you can appeal to a Veterinarian, for their opinion, it might be a convenient way to find out more, and to obtain appropriate medicines.

If it is Trichomona illess, it can easily be fatal over days...which might be why she was grounded.


Urates are the Bird's pee, and should be a White paste...

With Trichomona illness they tend to be like thin yellowish 'paint' instead of White paste.

Poops, their fecal matter, in Doves or Pigeons, typically, a greenish-brown coil, with the Urates in top.

Black or a 'tarry' aspect to the fecal matter may indicate Bleeding in the upper digestive tract, which would not be inconsistent with Trichomona illness.


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Ahh, that sounds kinda bad.

It looks healthy otherwise, physically, Good eyes, good feathers etc.

Here in my country the vast majority(if not all) of veterinarians only cater for mammals and reptiles. So I don't think that would be an option.

Any recommended steps to be taken?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I think it needs to be determined whether this actually is a fledgeling or a young but grown adult. The full adult size should be about 21 cm from tip to tail. If it is close to that size then as Phil suggests it could be grounded due to illness. To me it looks young, but hard to tell with a bird most of us here won't be familiar with.

Yellow urates tend to indicate liver damage, one of the causes of which could be canker. However, it may also depend on what the bird has been eating. Maybe you can look in the dove's mouth to see if it appears pink and clear of any 'foreign substance'?

John


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

It is definitely a fledgling, that much I know. The adults are considerably larger and differ slightly in coloration and also look less of a ball compared to this one I have. This specimen is below 15 cm from tip to tail.

How do I get it to open its mouth? The only time it does it is when it drinks from the waterbowl and even so, the movement of its bill is so fast that I can't see the inside of it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You can open the beak using thumb and forefinger of one hand around the 'top beak' and the other hand for the bottom beak, having wrapped the dove in a towel or other suitable material so it does not flap about to escape - unless it is very quiet and compliant. I hold the beak open briefly when I hand feed them with the thumb and finger of my left hand then, whllst popping in food.

John


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/the-goodness-of-garlic-12553.html

Thank you. Do you reckon' I should try feeding it tiny morsels of garlic, referring to the thread above to combat any intestinal parasites it might have?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Personally, I'd not give a bird garlic except in a capsule form designed for them or in the water, but others may have a different view.

IF the bird has an illness, it would need medication - but of course we don't actually know if it has or not.

John


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok, I did some online research and I found that it is normal for the urate to be slightly yellow(close to white) in color? When dry, it's almost 90% white.


Also, I can now conclude that the bird is considerably starving. It urates once every hour on average but with no visible poo. Which led me to force-feed it with grounded bird seeds. Hopefully poo will be visible soon.

That aside, I've got two questions.

First, are fledglings usually active or passive most of the time?
Second question, are there any known reasons for the unwillingness to feed on its own? besides illness.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, the only doves we've had are Eurasian Collared Doves. They have varied. Mostly when they are little, they are fine with staying in a 'hospital cage' and don't seem to be as curious about everything as young pigeons. A few, though, once they are able to fly, go a bit nuts inside and are every bit the wild bird who wants out. Ours are almost always injured, or initially unable to walk well due to calcium deficiency, or in some other way compromised.

We have had doves who needed handfeeding longer than they would out in the world. They don't learn from others if they are inside, and some we have are at the stage where they are only just old enough to start pecking at seed, and need food supplements too. Eventually, the instinct kicks in and they start pecking, picking seeds up, and then realize that its food.

On here is a short video showing exactly how to open beak and pop food in - this is of a pigeon, but principle is the same, though you wouldn't be trying to stuff a little dove with peas  It's part of a page on caring for baby pigeons, in fact.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ooops - helps if I put in the link


http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi liette, 



If healthy and nourished your fledgling age or slightly older Dove would be very vital, active and flying...if napping a little now and then also.


Very finely ground Seeds with Water added so it is 'soupy'...she might drink this, especially if some powdered Malt or 'Malto Meal' ( hot breakfast Cereal, a kind one cooks, but we will not be cooking it for a Dove ) is added. Must be the 'plain' original version ( not the chocolate version ). 

Malt or Malt Sugar is something young Doves seem to like, and they can be very picky about eating or eating 'formula'.

I do not know if you can get Baby Bird 'formula' there, but if you can, get some and get some Malto Meal also, and see if she will eat from the hollow of a rubber people-baby nursing Nipple.

If you can not get any Baby Bird powdered Formula or Malto Meal...consider to use plain original formula Graham Crackers, make them into a powder...add water, let it sit and hydrate, add enough more water for it to be homogeneous and slightly 'soupy' and try that.

The old plain 'Malto Meal' is good to combine with the Graham Cracker powder.

Malto Meal of course has some 'Malt' flavor...so young Doves tend to like it.


These have to be prepared correctly, so check in with us before mixing and feeding if you are able to get some.


Keep us posted on what you get?


This Dove was younger than yours...but, sometimes this will work well with older ones also.

http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/baby_dove_-_july/


Click on the first image, and it enlarges and you can read the Captions.


Also see about getting some very small whole Seeds, such as Finch Mix or Canary Mix and beging working with her for pecking those.


Good luck!


Phil
Lv


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, 

as of now I'm handfeeding the baby some wild bird seeds and green peas. 

The urates are sometimes white and sometimes green(dont know if its the peas or a liver failure). sigh. it looks very lethargic. have no idea what to do if it's indeed sick. i got some metradinazole powder.. shud i mix it wit some wet cat food n feed it to the dove? 

pretty certain it has some kinda bacteria/protozoa in it.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi liette, 


Some good, close up, in focus images of the poops/urates would help.


'Green' Urates...meaning, what sort of shade of 'green'?

And are you sure the green is Urate and not Bile being expelled from the intestines? ( starvation ).

Bile will be like a green Jelly-like Paint..it will have no fibre if smeared on a sheet of White Paper...it will only show thin dye like or paint like pigment.

Fecal Matter can be green sometimes, but if smeared on White Paper will show fibre.

Bile indicates no food has been passing, and or no food eaten to be passing.

I am fairly confident your little Dove is either sick, or, is suffering early stage illnesse-complex resulting from extended starvation/dehydration.

Typically, any grounded Bird in a warm clime will need intentional rehydration electrolyte solutions for 14 hours or more before trying to feed them anything. One needs to see old stalled poops being expelled, and seeing multiple Urates being made before trying to feed.

Once rehydrated, one sometimes has to be very careful about food types...

Illness can result from the stress and compromise of periods of privation, or, pre-existing illness can cause the Bird to be gounded where they then starve or become dehydrated or both.

How many Urates in say the last 12 hours, and how small or large were the Urates?


What for poops/fecal-matter in same 12 hours?


Images of them?


Phil
Lv


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Ahh, the green liquid is very very dilute. more like dull green water color paint. not sticky, not pastey.

So does that make it bile? because it's like this..

i fed it early this morning 7AM, n the urates were all white(watery as well, not paste form).

i then went to college for around 7 hours and when i got back around 2 PM, there was a blob of watery green liquid(new because the newspaper hadn't absorb it) and loads of poop.. it did not eat in that 7 hours since it'll only eat if i handfeed it which explains the new blob of green liquid since the food has presumably been digested.


It urates twice every hour approximately, mostly white watery liquid including poop if it was handfed recently.

Does 'watery' urate mean anything since they are supposed to be in paste form?

im sorry i dont have images as of now, i just changed the newspaper bedding.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Green liquidy droppings with little poop probably means the bird is starving.

It needs plenty of food. Its crop should be nice and plump and a little squidgy when filled. If it's not getting enough to fill up on, it will just fade.

How much are you actually giving it when you hand feed?

John


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Attached is the picture of the white and green liquid.

Now I'm kinda certain that the green liquid is bile?

This picture was taken just 5 minutes ago. I hand-fed it around 3 hours ago and no poop? Weird. 

I give it about 10 seeds per feeding which amounts to 30-40seeds per day. Is that enough? It pooped alot when I left for college this morning though. same amount of feeding. i came back and found loads of poop. 

but this recent feeding 3 hours ago has produced no poop but bile. what could possibly be wrong?


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Update.. after the bile in the above picture was absorbed by the newspaper, I noticed poop in it.

I don't get it. If bile is the indication of the bird starving, why then is there poop? 

It has just done another combo of poop+bile+urate. sigh. poor bird.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

There was a thread way back by someone who rescued a zebra dove (or peaceful dove) not quite old enough to feed itself.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=22877&highlight=zebra+dove

He was fed on baby bird formula with seeds mixed in until he was able to pick up seeds and feed by himself.

The important thing is that they get sufficient to eat - as I say, the crop should be nicely full after a feeding. That means more seeds than he's getting, or 20 - 30 ml (at an estimate) of formula, couple of times a day.

Am posting a 'help' for Zebra Doves, in case someone has pet doves (they are same family, and size, as yours)

John


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, now that I've read other threads on this forum, I've just popped about 20 seeds into him. Hopefully this would work.

The reason why I only fed him 10 seeds per serving is because I did that yesterday and this morning and he pooped a lot! That was why I thought it was okay. But earlier this evening after feeding, it did not poop as much. 

Anyhow, I just fed it 20+ seeds so hopefully he would feel better. 

I'm very glad I found this forum. Thanks for all your helpful inputs. Will try my best to help this lil one out.


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Update: now each time he defecates, the bile is significantly less and more white urate n poop are emerging. 

good sign i suppose! 

it was just a tad bit astonishing for me in the first place because there was no bile eventhough he starved for 12 hours when i just got him.. but earlier today, he starved for only 6-7 hours and the amount of bile was alarming. weird eh. 12 hours starve = no bile. 6-7 hours starve= tonnes of bile. =/


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It could well be that when you found him, he had been fed by his parents not too long before, so he would not be showing 'empty poops' for a while

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

liette said:


> Attached is the picture of the white and green liquid.
> 
> Now I'm kinda certain that the green liquid is bile?
> 
> ...



White material on left would be Urates only...

Greenish material on right would be poop.

I do not see any Bile represented. Bile is a deep dark Green color.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Make sure this little Dove is drinking enough.

You can gently guide his Beak into some Water which is close to body temperature.

If Water is not close to body temperature, he may refuse to drink.

Have a Tea Cup or similar container which would be close to the level of his mid neck, so when guiding his Beak you do not have to guide it very far.


Then, do the same thing with small whole Seeds, such as a Finch Seed Mix or Parakeet seed Mix...guide his Beak by having your finget tip pads on the sides of their Beak down where their mouth is...

This Dove is old enough to be introduced to Seeds in ways where they can begin pecking.


Do everything very slowly and gently and soothingly.


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi but the greenish liquid is considerably deep dark green in color. and when the newspaper absorbs it, its like what u said, no fibre(i think). besides there is solid poop IN that greenish liquid.

New pictures included below!!

1) The first picture shows dried up excretion. Notice the outline of liquid where the newspaper has absorbed it. it's greenish in color. den towards the middle the white urates n solid poop.

2) The second picture show new excretion. As you can see, there is solid poop along with that greenish liquid.

3) This is its picture. Does the crop look full ?I don't really know how to tell.

4)Anyway, if its indeed poop, why then is it liquid? diarrhea? why is the liquid poop mixed wit solid poop?

5) An important point to note, it's ate around 20+ seeds and after 3 hours, only 2 plops of excretion. That can't be normal now, can it? Doesn't seem to be pooping enough even after a considerably huge meal.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

There might be some issues with his/her digestive system...some bacteria or something effecting quality of process or causing a little extra Bile or Mucous.

What exactly are you feeding them? what kind of Seeds or other food?


Have they shown any interest to peck small whole Seeds?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Far as diet goes, if it were me, I would offer small whole Seeds of the kinds normally associated with Finch Seed Mix or Canary Mix.

And I would also cut up into some very tiny bits, some Pear or Apple or Cherries or Peach or Plum, and see if they have any interest in those.

It is a Dove, and likely about the same as say a Morning Dove or Ground Dove of other small chiefly Ground Brousing diets in overall Natural History.. some Doves also eat a little Fruit even as some Pigeons do, so no harm to try with that.

Any Dove or Pigeon can eat a little wholesome Fruit and it would be fine for them.

Same with eating tender fresh Greens of the kinds people like, Chards, Baby Lettuces, Cilantro, Parseley...Spinach...it's good for them and they do it in Nature.


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, I have edited my previous post with extra photos and questions. could you have a look at that post again?

Anyway, to answer your question, I'm feeding it wild bird seeds as of now. Note that 2 nights ago, it ate and pooped alot! Now, it's still eating alot but poop has been significantly less. For what it's worth, i also mixed a lil calcium powder along wit mushy cat food for it yesterday. Could the calcium cause blockage? i don't think so right because i googled about it before feeding the bird.

No interest to peck seeds for himself but he will happily sit in my palm whilst I hand-feed him.

Oh yeah, for my previous post, could you answer every question in numbers please. thank you very much! it's easy to miss a question or two amidst all the words.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

liette said:


> Hi, I have edited my previous post with extra photos and questions. could you have a look at that post again?
> 
> Anyway, to answer your question, I'm feeding it wild bird seeds as of now. Note that 2 nights ago, it ate and pooped alot! Now, it's still eating alot but poop has been significantly less. For what it's worth, i also mixed a lil calcium powder along wit mushy cat food for it yesterday. Could the calcium cause blockage? i don't think so right because i googled about it before feeding the bird.
> 
> ...



What type/kind of Cat Food?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

liette said:


> Hi but the greenish liquid is considerably deep dark green in color. and when the newspaper absorbs it, its like what u said, no fibre(i think). besides there is solid poop IN that greenish liquid.
> 
> New pictures included below!!
> 
> ...



Hi liette, 



If this was my Dove, I would probably have him or her on -


Metronidazole or Carnidazole...


& 


Enroflaxyn or maybe a Tetracycline of some kind.

...for a week.


And see how things go.


Pretty sure your little Dove is somewhat ill, but it is not possible to say specifically what the illness is.

Her bowel movements are not consistent with Health...but, could also be effected by stress and diet.

Anyway, please do not feed any sort of 'Cat Food' if it containes meat or meat by-products.

Most will.

Some 'dry' kinds can be grain based, but most of these are still full of rancid meat by-products which would be very bad for a little Granivorous-Vegan Dove.



What kinds of Seeds have you been feeding? What are they?



I have a recovering Mojave Desert 'Ground Dove'...she is smaller than yours I think.

She likely eats two or three hundred Seeds a day, small size Seeds...and make probably fourty or fifty small poops-a-day.



Best wishes!



Phil
Lv


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

That is a very beautiful little Dove..!

In case I had not said so yet.


Reminds me a lot of my little Ground Dove.

Doves are usually pretty sensitive and high strung, and they stress easily if people have to fuss with them.

Younger ones stress less, since they are not so set in their ways as "WILD" Creatures who have deep decisions about not being cornered or handled.


Anyway...very beautiful little Dove.


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, the seeds I'm feeding can be see in the poop photo I posted earlier, on the left side. Not sure what is it though, there was no name. just the words 'dove seeds'. 

Anyway, attached is the new picture of its excretion. It looks pretty normal now from what I see. Your thoughts?

I think it's normal because there's the solid poo part, the white pastey urates and clear watery urine. Am I right on this?

Previously, the urates were ALOT. 


*What usually causes ALOT of urates?* because from the current picture, it shows that the urates are much lesser den b4, which is a good thing i presume.. judging from the poop thread one member created here.

Oh yeah, I actually gave it some metranidazole yesterday along with the cat food(dry biscuit type) and calcium. And as of now, it seems to be doin better, judging by his droppings. 

Just fed him some seeds and lettuce as well.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Liette, 



Poops are looking better!..this is good...the Metronidazole may very well be helping.

Keep up the Metronidazole for five days...

Are you confident with the dose you are using? Or would you like to review it?


Get some Finch or Canary Mix...this will be a variety of very small whole Seeds of different kinds.


Phil
Lv


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey there, I read that a 1kg bird should get 60mg of metronidazole.

So I'm estimating my bird to be at around 100g(i'll go weigh it lateR when i get the weighing scale), so which means 6mg of metronidazole which is really little lol. like a few granules ... i just dipped a super small chunk of wet cat biscuit into metronidazole powder and fed it to the bird. 10 granules of powder at most.

Is that right or should i be giving more? Is that 6mg?


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

bah, i see bile again. oh man, based on wat i've seen in 2 days, the bile only comes at night.. during the day, nice poop n urate.

I'm currently feeding it at 8am, 12noon and 6 pm as well as 1am.. should i change anything in this schedule? 


but since its bile(is the green liquid in the pictures i've attached bile? didnt reli get your answer on that).. wats the use of administering metronidazole since it ain't Trichomonas? right?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

liette said:


> Hey there, I read that a 1kg bird should get 60mg of metronidazole.
> 
> So I'm estimating my bird to be at around 100g(i'll go weigh it lateR when i get the weighing scale), so which means 6mg of metronidazole which is really little lol. like a few granules ... i just dipped a super small chunk of wet cat biscuit into metronidazole powder and fed it to the bird. 10 granules of powder at most.
> 
> Is that right or should i be giving more? Is that 6mg?




If you have a 10 mL Syringe...you can dissolve 60 mG of Metronidazole in a little Water...shake well, make sure all is dissolved well...then draw up some more Water untill the Syringe is holding it's full 10 mL of solution.


One mL worth then - shake before each use - would be .6 mG worth of the Metronidazole.



You could also just use 5 mL worth of Water, for dissolving the 60 mG of Metronidazole in the Syringe, and then allow .5 mL of the solution to be the then .6 mG dose for the Dove's weight.


This could be applied to a few little bits of the Cat Biscuit food material.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

liette said:


> bah, i see bile again. oh man, based on wat i've seen in 2 days, the bile only comes at night.. during the day, nice poop n urate.
> 
> I'm currently feeding it at 8am, 12noon and 6 pm as well as 1am.. should i change anything in this schedule?
> 
> ...



Hi liette,



How many poops in 24 hours are there now?

Images of todays poops?


I believe the Metronidazole is helping...we are seeing decent-enough poops now.

We have no reason to dismiss Trichomoniasis as a probable illness she is being bothered by.

But regardless, the Metronidazole also addresses quite a few other bacteria and anaerobes...so, having her on it is a good thing, and it seems to be helping..!


Phil
Lv


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

In 24 hours approximately 20 poops only.

The poops are the same as the previous picture, only difference is that there is the bile-like greenish liquid around the poop and white urates.

I'll give it metraonidazole now, see how things goes! thanks for your help!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...so far so good...

Given she seems to be a little ill, her system is probably not able to process food as quickly or effeciently as normal.

Did you get some Seed Mixes?


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Just fed her some metronidazole and seeds.

Seed mixes as in finch mix etc? No, not yet. Should I get it asap?

The dove is still not eating on its own. Does it really take this long for it to discover that the seeds are actually food? i have a tray of seeds in her cage but so far, not even a peck at them. but she does drink water though.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Those Seeds you have are way too big for a Dove of this size and age...so "yes", get some Seed Mixes usually intended for tiny Finches and Canarys.


Can you get her 'Nuzzling'? Does she 'Nuzzle' and 'Peep!' ?


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmm, sorry if I didn't get you but what is nuzzle and peep?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If they are asking to be fed, they will 'Nuzzle' - they will assertively probe your hand or fingers with their Beak.

'Peeping' is the sounds they make when asking to be fed.


Are you able to communicate to her, that you are willing to feed her?


Does she ask to be fed?


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

No nuzzling as of yet. 

I feed her by using my thumb n forefinger to get her beak to open and then i'll insert a seed right in her beak. that's all.

when i feed her sometimes, she'll peep but i'm not sure if shes annoyed or askin to be fed more. lol.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Try gently massaging her Beak with slightly moist, finger tip pads...finger tip pads on the sides of her Beak, massaging it down by her Mouth...do this from the front and above...

See if you can ger her 'Nuzzling' and asking to be fed.



They normally feed by inserting their Beak into their Parent's Throat...so they miss the 'feeling' of that...and this is like that sensation.


If you can get her 'Nuzzling', you can also guide her Beak into a small cup of whole small appropriate Seeds, and, keeping your finger tip pads on her Beak, she may gobble/eat the Seeds 'as if' from her parent's Throat.


Did I post a link for feeding them from a Baby Nipple?


Either one is what I usually do with youngsters, and it is vastly easier and more effecient for feeding, since they are eating volentarily.


If they are sick, they may be less interested...but, the warm moist Beak 'massage' can usually get them going and interested...since to them it is in their own 'Language' as an invitation to feed them.


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

I read about the Baby Nipple from a thread here.

I'll give your way a try but i highly doubt it would bother.. probably sick like you said, 

I'll keep you posted though, no worries!  as of now, pooping and urating like normal with a lil green bile, other times more green bile. kinda on-and-off situation here im having. the green bile comes randomly, not all the time. hmm. apart from the green bile liquid thing, everything's fine. 

the only cause of green bile is starvation? any other possible reasons?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I do not see any Bile in any of the poop images.

Bile from starvation is pure Bile with no fecal matter.


Tints of dark Green in fecal matter can be from Bile, but this is mot starvation related then when merely tinting actual poops.


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

...

It's dead.

Have no idea why. It was still eating fine 6 hours ago when I went to bed. When I woke up, it was dead.

Only noticeable difference is decrease in droppings(droppings looked great though). 

I guess it wasn't meant to be.

R.I.P.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I am sorry...


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help and concern.

Without all of you, the lil one would probably be dead by the first day. Nevertheless, it was a great experience .....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

These small Dove species are often on the frail side once we get them for their being ill already for a while.

They can be amazingly hardy or resillient sometimes, and other times they have issues we can not guess, and hence had no basis for treating cogently.

I tend to like to use the Metronidazole and a good wide spectrum Antibiotic, when any sort of illness is suggested, since organisms answerable to both of those Meds, are often going to be at play.

Such tiny Beaks, tiny everything...high strung or skittish and shy temprements usually...not so easy to work with.


Good try there liette...


I am very sorry we did not have a successful resolution and conclusion.

Was a very pretty little Dove.


----------



## liette (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, i was pretty clueless 5 days back when i got it but now i've learnt a whole lot more.

I'm interested in keeping a racing pigeon but sadly , none available in malaysia. or so i think.


----------

